
Crowbars: Vending Machines Reward Crows for Cleaning Up Cigarette Butts - misnamed
https://weburbanist.com/2018/01/20/crowbars-vending-machines-reward-crows-for-cleaning-up-cigarette-butts/
======
TokyoKid
I think this is being misunderstood/reported around the web. This is not a
thing yet. It's a design, an idea. No word on if or when it will really be
used.

